# Cannadale with rohloff??



## crackhead (Dec 27, 2006)

I was looking at getting a cannadale tandem for my wife and i but the rear hub spaceing is 145mm but for future upgrades i want to put a rohloff hub. It sceems that they only come in 135mm spaceing. are you able to respace alumin frames? or is there any other way for rohfloffs to work?

Other wise i might try my hand at frame building.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I've seen photos of bikes with 150mm rear ends with Speedhubs mounted, thanks to creative homemade adapters. I've searched, and cannot find any references to those previous pics/posts (they weren't on MTBR; previously they popped up in Google searches).

Rohloff knows the adapters exist, but they do not sell or sanction them. I've got no first hand experience with one, and have no idea how durable they are. Seeing that bikes with 150mm rear ends are usually DH or FR machines, I imagine they're up to a bit of abuse.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

One of Rohloff's concerns with adapting the hub for wider spacing is the increased offset and subsequent load increase on the axle and outboard axle bearings. On a tandem, this increased load would be magnified by the added weight of two persons.
I've discussed this with them on several occasions, and they're just not interested in doing an adaptation. 
There are some good off-road tandem frames with 135mm spacing out there for less $$ than Cannondales, which would allow you to run the Rohloff and not void a warranty on a $1,200 hub.


----------



## crackhead (Dec 27, 2006)

What manafactures make the frames with 135 spaceing? I am looking for a mtb frame but not for doing anything extreem. I think we would just be doing fire roads, simple single track, gravel paths. I just don't want to have to worry about breaking anything and if i do, i want to be able to find parts at any bike shop. 

well, except for the rohloff

also, i could buy a second external shifter for the hub and use it on my mtb as well :-D


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Ventana makes 135mm rear spacing standard.
So does Ellsworth.
So does Fandango.
You can find details on all three on our website, in my signature below. My apologies to any users here if this post is inappropriate.
Thanks


----------



## crackhead (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks for the info. BigNut i think what you did was ok. you weren't trying to sell of push your products, you were answering my question. Heck, i didn't even notice your sig untill you said something. (i don't look at sigs that much anyways)


----------

